# Norcal epic ride - March 19 - You in?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Check out this epic ride I have planned for Saturday, Mar 19. It's a bruiser but it's open to all. I think a bunch of my friends are doing part of all of the ride. Interested? I know I haven't ridden with most of you and this would be an odd first ride. But if this is your kind of ride, it might be fun.

Check the route description and the map. Any errors? Any suggestions? I'm shooting for around 100 miles, 10,000+ of climbing. This ride is unsupported. But I can leave a carful of food in the route somewhere. The map and the route was generated with a local program called klimb.exe

Start at Main & Foothill Expwy
Left onto Foothill Expwy
Left onto Mt Eden Rd
Right onto Pierce Rd
Right onto CA Hwy 9
Right onto Skyline Blvd (CA Hwy 35)
Right onto Page Mill Rd
Left onto Arastradero Rd
Left onto Alpine Rd
Right onto Portola Rd
Right onto Old La Honda Rd
Right onto Skyline Blvd (CA Hwy 35)
Right onto CA Hwy 84
to CA Hwy 84 & Portola Rd (440'). [47.8 mi, 4,180' total climb, 6,210' descent]
Left onto Kings Mountain Rd
to Skyline Blvd (CA Hwy 35) & Kings Mountain Rd (2,060'). [54.3 mi, 5,920', 6,330']
Left onto Skyline Blvd (CA Hwy 35)
to CA Hwy 84 & Sklyline Blvd (1,460'). [59.9 mi, 6,220', 7,230']
Right onto CA Hwy 84
to CA Hwy 84 & Pescadero Rd (350'). [66.7 mi, 6,220', 8,350']
Left onto Pescadero Rd
to Alpine Rd & Pescadero Rd (450'). [67.8 mi, 6,330', 8,360']
Left onto Alpine Rd
to Alpine Rd & Portola State Park Rd (1,590'). [71.8 mi, 7,510', 8,380']
Left onto Alpine Rd
to Skyline Blvd (CA Hwy 35) & Page Mill Rd (2,250'). [75.3 mi, 8,320', 8,530']
Straight onto Page Mill Rd
Right at Foothill Blvd 
ending at Main & Foothill Expwy (220'). [89.3 mi, 8,880', 11,120']


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I would be willing to join you for part of this epic ride. I am doing the CCCX mountain bike race the next day, so as long as the pace is easy I am game.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sounds brutaly fun with that much climbing. Reminds me of the Sequia double metric 2 years ago where we climbed West Alpine and descended Page Mill as the last climb it was a killer for alot of people. 

What time would the epic ride begin?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

travis200 said:


> Sounds brutaly fun with that much climbing. Reminds me of the Sequia double metric 2 years ago where we climbed West Alpine and descended Page Mill as the last climb it was a killer for alot of people.
> 
> What time would the epic ride begin?


It will be 8am at Pete's Coffee at Los Altos.

francois.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goose127 said:


> I would be willing to join you for part of this epic ride. I am doing the CCCX mountain bike race the next day, so as long as the pace is easy I am game.


Skip the CCCX. This is much better training. Also you will be covered in festering poison oak at CCCX. It's bad this year. If you do a couple hillclimbs on Saturday, I don't think there's any way to do well in a race on Saturday

The pace will be smooth and consistent with short regroups at hilltops. Basically, a survival pace and folks can get a head start or not stop and set their own pace.

francois


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Sounds good*

A great way to finally get to know everyone here.
As far as the route is concerned, what about doing JAishima's loop to Santa Cruz/Bonny Doon (see Ride report: pink flamingos). It would be almost the same length, but we wouldn't have to do the same road twice. Meeting point could be at the bottom of OLH, so those further north don't pile up to many extra miles. What do you think?

Michael
-----------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sitzpickel said:


> A great way to finally get to know everyone here.
> As far as the route is concerned, what about doing JAishima's loop to Santa Cruz/Bonny Doon (see Ride report: pink flamingos). It would be almost the same length, but we wouldn't have to do the same road twice. Meeting point could be at the bottom of OLH, so those further north don't pile up to many extra miles. What do you think?
> 
> Michael
> ...


We'll have to save that for later. I don't know that route and it puts folks way out there with no exit points. I expect a few riders to join us for just part of the ride so it's great to be along 35 the whole time.

To get everyone together, I expect to do a much more accomodating ride, maybe 40-50 mile ride within the next month.

fc


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Fun*

Looks like a fun one! I'll be racing the NORBRA race that day.


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

sitzpickel said:


> A great way to finally get to know everyone here.
> As far as the route is concerned, what about doing JAishima's loop to Santa Cruz/Bonny Doon (see Ride report: pink flamingos). It would be almost the same length, but we wouldn't have to do the same road twice. Meeting point could be at the bottom of OLH, so those further north don't pile up to many extra miles. What do you think?


Actually, one thing that I would do with that ride is to stop in Boulder Creek before heading up through Big Basin.

I didn't realize it was that much climbing, though. I thought it was maybe 8-9k ft!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*I think you should add a...*

Bohlman-On Orbit-Bohlman ;+)


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*hmm*

looks like it's going to be raining Saturday and Sunday....rain cancels?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bigdeal said:


> looks like it's going to be raining Saturday and Sunday....rain cancels?


Yes, rain cancels.

Can you believe that forecast? The nerve. Anyway, I'll still plan on it as if it's going to happen.

francois


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

francois said:


> Yes, rain cancels.
> 
> Can you believe that forecast? The nerve. Anyway, I'll still plan on it as if it's going to happen.
> 
> francois



Francois,

What say you on tomorrow? Are you planning on making a game time decision tomorow morning or based upon the forecast is this thing canceled?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Couldn't get a hall pass for this one. Hope you guys have a blast (provided it doesn't rain).

Cheers,
Foggy


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Cancelled Ride!!!*

Let's call it postponed due to weather.

Let's do it on March 26, Saturday.... same time same place.

francois


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

francois said:


> Let's call it postponed due to weather.
> 
> Let's do it on March 26, Saturday.... same time same place.
> 
> francois


Yeah, weather is going to suck tomorrow. I'd like to do the ride, but I'm in Solvang on the 26th. Have fun!


----------

